# For DonH



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don, I haven't followed the "cures" for fish ailments in a very long time, is copper still used and how does it effect water chemistry?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Isnt copper not good for piranhas. I hear they are real sensitve to it and may cause a quick death.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Copper is used in the treatment of external parasites like ick, oodinium, and even to get rid of snails (because it is toxic to invertebrates even at low levels). Copper is also toxic to fish. To the best of my knowledge, there are currently two types of copper meds on the market: 1) chelated copper (like CopperSafe) which has an agent that bonds to the copper ion making it non-toxic to fish but still effective against parasites and 2) ionic copper (copper sulfate) which is administered at sub-lethal dosages for the fish but very effective in eradicating parasites and any inverts you may have in the tank. A copper test kit is a must while using this type of med. I personally do not like using copper-based meds because I don’t know the copper sensitivity of piranha and also there are other meds that I’m more comfortable with that does the same thing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DonH Posted on Aug 22 2003, 08:28 PM
> Copper is used in the treatment of external parasites like ick, oodinium, and even to get rid of snails (because it is toxic to invertebrates even at low levels). Copper is also toxic to fish. To the best of my knowledge, there are currently two types of copper meds on the market: 1) chelated copper (like CopperSafe) which has an agent that bonds to the copper ion making it non-toxic to fish but still effective against parasites and 2) ionic copper (copper sulfate) which is administered at sub-lethal dosages for the fish but very effective in eradicating parasites and any inverts you may have in the tank. A copper test kit is a must while using this type of med. I personally do not like using copper-based meds because I don't know the copper sensitivity of piranha and also there are other meds that I'm more comfortable with that does the same thing.


Any truth that it bonds (not sure what version) to the aquarium making it difficult to remove once treatment is completed. If I recall correctly (literature from many years ago) that carbon is not able to remove. Anything current on it?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I have also read that chelated copper is very difficult to remove from the system... even with activated carbon. I can't confirm this because I have never used copper nor tested for it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DonH Posted on Aug 22 2003, 08:52 PM
> I have also read that chelated copper is very difficult to remove from the system... even with activated carbon. I can't confirm this because I have never used copper nor tested for it.


Would appreciate it if you could follow up on it on your spare time. Think this would be interesting for all and also bring me up to date.

Thanks


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

lol........ *"YESSIR!"*


----------

